# VFD on an older Taiwan 1340 lathe



## pdentrem (Nov 2, 2014)

I finished the install of a VFD and 2 hp 3 ph motor on my lathe. Used a Mitsubishi FR-D700 series VFD and a Techtop 2 hp 3 ph motor. The motor shop had a used motor that he would of given for free but it was just not right. For the motor mount I had to shift it towards the tailstock by 1 inch. The motor pulley needed to be rebored to the larger size and new keyway cut. Added a DPST switch for main power off at the drive box. I will have to add a speed pot knob and modify the existing control box so that I can close it properly, otherwise I am done. 

For the wiring I used the existing wires from the apron switch for F/R, and reused the E-stop and Jog wires and repurposed the pump system wiring for the speed pot. I cut a new control panel, (it needs to be redone. A Monday job if I can get time on the machine. The milling file is already done) for the switches and pot. 
Pierre


----------



## Bamban (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing,  looking forward to see more about your conversion. In the future I am thinking about upgrading my ACER 1236 with 3P 2HP and VFD.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 8, 2014)

Here is the wiring diagram/schematic for the conversion. It is not perfect and likely some will laugh at it but it does the job.
I did not show the fuses as they are mounted in the disconnect box on the wall. Use at your own risk as this is specific to my machine but it may help any about who is thinking of doing the same.
Pierre


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 9, 2014)

New version of the front panel which includes the power lamp.
Pierre


----------

